# giant TCR Carbon Fiber frames on trainers



## giant_tcr3 (May 4, 2007)

Is it ok to put your TCR carbon bikes on trainers? I have read a lot of conflicting arguments specially with the Felt bicycles warning not to attach carbon fiber bikes :mad2: on trainers.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

my wifes 2004 tcr c1 has spent most of its life on a trainer and the trainer is almost worn out and has been in for service once, so my only caution would be a for your trainer. her bike is great.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

I have never heard that Giant TCR's should not be attached to trainers, or for that matter, Felt or any carbon frame bike. Where did you hear that, and what is the concern--breaking off or bending the rear dropouts?


----------



## giant_tcr3 (May 4, 2007)

I read this on the other forums
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=153704&highlight=trainers

and I want to know if any of you giant owners clamp your carbon fiber bikes on them.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I went into one of my LBS to check out a Giant Defy 1 on Tuesday. The bike shop owner put one in a trainer for me to try out a little bit since it was snowing outside. No problems.

Make sure the bike is secure, but not so that you have to put a ridiculous amount of force on the clamping lever to get it on the trainer. 

Just use the old German tightened specs. GOOD-N-TIGHT


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I've had my '05 TCR Advanced on the trainer the last two winters and on the road in between that. No problems at all....and I use my trainer alot!


----------

